
Do you need a location in your domain name? - 1stpagehero
How do I know that you won&#x27;t rank without a location in your domain name?
I did a test, I looked at Locksmiths in a search on page 3 of Google, no traffic there at all! 8 out of 10 had no Locations in their doman names! Then l.looked on page one of the same search...8 out of ten had Locations in their doman names! I rest my case!
======
phillipseamore
I don't get one locksmith with a location in the domain on the first page.

